# Support for Zyxel Prestige 630-11 ADSL Modem?

## R!tman

Hi all,

I was just wondering if anyone got the modem mentioned above to work with gentoo.

I have found a "driver" for debian and mandrake. At least I think it is a driver. On top of that, it is a Spanish page... 

I listed the link to the driver below.

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=84006&package_id=86598&release_id=194038

If anyone already has this modem running, I would rather like to take over his/her installation method. 

If not I would try to get it to work on my own.

----------

## steveb

my spanish is limited, but i try to help  :Wink: 

looks like you need to install "net-dialup/linux-atm", then you need to install the drivers from http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=84006.

the driver need's configuartion:

edit /etc/amedyn:

# Protocol

PROTOCOL_MODE=2

# ATM

VPI= [the value you got or need for your ISP]

VCI= [the value you got or need for your ISP]

edit /etc/ppp/options:

lock 

defaultroute 

noipdefault 

noauth 

holdoff 4 

maxfail 25 

persist 

asyncmap 0 

lcp-echo-interval  2 

lcp-echo-failure   7 

name user@domain 

user user@domain 

plugin /usr/lib/pppd/plugins/pppoatm.so 

0.38

then edit your pap-secrets and chap-secrets:

user@domain     *       password

then edit /etc/resolv.conf to include the dns entries from your isp:

nameserver 111.222.333.444

nameserver 555.666.777.888

then connect:

for conncting you should have an file called "amstart.sh"

disconnecting:

for disconncting you should have an file called "amstop.sh"

that's it  :Wink: 

cheers

SteveB

PS: En Zürcher  :Wink:  ich bin au eine...

----------

## R!tman

Merci viel mol  :Very Happy: 

Thanks for the translation. It will need some configuration but I will try to get it to work. I will keep posting how far I come, but as I am installing this modem for a friend (im TG), I can only work on the problem over the weekends. So it will take some time...

Thanks again, SteveB

----------

## steveb

 *R!tman wrote:*   

> Merci viel mol 

 ui! in schwitzerdütsch zschribe isch aber ächt nöt mini sach. aber was sölls?

 *R!tman wrote:*   

> Thanks for the translation. It will need some configuration but I will try to get it to work. I will keep posting how far I come, but as I am installing this modem for a friend (im TG), I can only work on the problem over the weekends. So it will take some time...

 no problem. but if you got an gentoo box, then you can already start to work on the problem. you/(we) could start to build an ebuild for that installation.

 *R!tman wrote:*   

> Thanks again, SteveB

 no problem  :Smile:  the gentoo forum is here to help each other. gentoo is, beside beeing an meta-distro, an synonym for nice people helping each other where they can.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## R!tman

I have NO idea how to make an ebuild, but it sounds very interesting to try. I will begin working on it next weekend. I would be really glad for any help  :Very Happy: .

----------

## peuzz

Hi,

I've tried 

http://www.csn.ul.ie/~caolan/TechTexts/ZyXEL-630-11-HowTo.html

to install the zyxel 630-11 and it worked quite well (for switzerland, freesurf ie. adslplus).

This is probably also a help to build the ebuild.

bye

peuzz

----------

## steveb

cool. do you want to start to build an ebuild for it? i can help if you want me to.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## R!tman

@peuzz

The link you posted was very good. Unfortunately I could not get the modem to work because I could not "modporbe crc32" for some reason.

See https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=142748 for the post.

There is still another problem, but maybe it is caused by the crc32 thing. Everything looks fine until the "FATAL:..." comes.

```
Waiting ADSL line is up (until 90 seconds)...

..............

ADSL line is up

>>>Loading driver...

FATAL: Module crc32 not found.

Launching driver in normal mode...

FATAL: Module amedyn already in kernel.
```

@SteveB

I still want to make the ebuild. But let me get the modem to work with my pc first  :Very Happy: .

----------

## R!tman

I had to do some nasty hacks, but the modem works now  :Very Happy: .

So now I thought I could play around with the driver a bit, to better understand it, and then I could make the ebuild. But I will need help with it. I would really apreciate any help with it.

[edit]Oh, I forgot. I am using kernel 2.6.3, like already mentioned in earlier posts. I have no idea if it works with 2.4, yet. I could do some testing if anyone wants.[/edit]

----------

## steveb

okay... for the beginning... an untested ebuild (not working, because it is not finished):

```
# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# net-dialup/amedyn-2003-10-29.ebuild, SteveB (tp22a@softhome.net)

#

# Revisions:

#   01.03.2004: net-dialup/amedyn-2003-10-29.ebuild

#     - initial ebuild

IUSE=""

S=${WORKDIR}/${PN}

DESCRIPTION="Zyxel 630-11, 630-13 (ADSL USB Modem with Alcatel chipset) Linux driver"

HOMEPAGE="http://sourceforge.net/projects/zyxel630-11"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/zyxel630-11/${P}-src.tgz"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

DEPEND="net-dialup/rp-pppoe

   dev-libs/libusb

   net-dialup/linux-atm"

RDEPEND="sys-apps/gawk

    sys-apps/grep"

LICENSE="GPL"

SLOT="0"

pkg_setup() {

   local kernel_config_status="okay"

   local kernel_option_value=""

   [ ! -f /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build/.config ] || {

      echo "You need to have /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build/.config"

      echo "in order to compile this package."

      exit 1

   }

   for foo in ATM ATM_BR2684 PPP PPP_ASYNC PPP_SYNC_TTY PPP_DEFLATE USB \

   USB_DEVICEFS USB_EHCI_HCD USB_OHCI_HCD USB_UHCI_HCD CRC32

   do

      kernel_option_value="$(grep ^CONFIG_${foo} /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build/.config | awk 'BEGIN {FS="="}{print $2}')"

      if [[ "${kernel_option_value}" != "m" && "${kernel_option_value}" != "y" ]]

      then

         ewarn "CONFIG_${foo} not set in current kernel configuration"

         kernel_config_status="not okay"

      fi

   done

   [[ "${kernel_config_status}" == "not okay" ]] && exit 1 || exit 0

}

src_unpack() {

   unpack ${A} || die

}

src_compile() {

   cd "${S}"

   emake || die

}

src_install() {

}

pkg_postinst() {

}

pkg_config() {

}

pkg_postrm () {

}
```

cheers

SteveB

----------

## R!tman

Thank you for the support SteveB, but there are still other issues that I will have to fix before beginning with the ebuild. For example, the modem needs to be unplugged and plugged in again for any but the first connection. There are also minor other issues which will have to be fixed.

Furthermore I have to admid that I do not have an idea what all the stuff you wrote means. Some things I can guess, but I will have to spend some time and work into this to fully understand it.

I will need your help SteveB, that is for sure.

I could not work on this for the last 3 weeks and I will be on holiday for the next two weeks  :Very Happy: , but I will have some time tomorrow, I think. It will be a long, hopefully successful, way to finishing this.

Thank you again, SteveB

----------

## steveb

 *R!tman wrote:*   

> Thank you for the support SteveB, but there are still other issues that I will have to fix before beginning with the ebuild. For example, the modem needs to be unplugged and plugged in again for any but the first connection. There are also minor other issues which will have to be fixed.
> 
> Furthermore I have to admid that I do not have an idea what all the stuff you wrote means. Some things I can guess, but I will have to spend some time and work into this to fully understand it.
> 
> I will need your help SteveB, that is for sure.
> ...

 holiday?? no! this is not nice! i don't know when i had last time holiday!

anyway... i will help you. maybe when you come back, i have it finished?

however. tomorrow i can't help you, because i am working. i need to install an spam solution on suse (aggghhh.. but what can i do? the customer has suse. that's live).

cheers

SteveB

----------

